# Best travel insurance?



## jacknjill (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi all,
Travel insurance now due, who do you use & how many
days per trip are you allowed?
thanks
Peter.


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Everyone is different so depends what you need.

I use the Nationwide "free" flex account insurance, upgraded to 180 day max trip (364 days max a year) and also includes winter sports (up to 180 days!)

The latter was the main reason for using it. £200 for the upgrade, but nowhere else would cover 180 days and 60+ days of winter sports.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We get year round cover as part of our bank account with Lloyds. Unlimited trips but on 30 days max per trip. After 30 days we just rely on the EHIC card which is free and dont bother with travel insurance.


----------

